# What kind of pit do I have?



## Codyswafford68 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was told she was razor edge and gotti, but she doesnt look bullyish to me. Help. I can't figure out how to post a pic to here off my phone. Click here http://m.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?...158544746&ref=bookmark&__user=100001158544746


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Use photobucket app and upload pics via that. Then copy and paste image code. 

Did u get papers on her? How old is she? If she truly is RE/gotti then she is an american bully and not an APBT. The term "pit bull" is used to refer to a number of breeds/mixes that look like what the media has deemed a "pit bull".


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Use photobucket app and upload pics via that. Then copy and paste image code.
> 
> Did u get papers on her? How old is she? If she truly is RE/gotti then she is an american bully and not an APBT. The term "pit bull" is used to refer to a number of breeds/mixes that look like what the media has deemed a "pit bull".


I must spread the love before I can rep you again.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I must spread the love before I can rep you again.


D'aww I love u too Ecko  I feel kinda like a lil KM is wearing off on me. Ima just gunna tell it straight


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


----------



## Codyswafford68 (Aug 8, 2012)

It said invalid file, but her granddad is "money maker" from tahlequah. Owners name is Donald, if I remember right. Dad is money makers son. Mom is paperless


----------



## Codyswafford68 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks bully to me. Not to mention if mom is paperless, then the pup is paperless. There for WW is right (as crazy as he is) and the pup shouldn't really be called a AmBully or a pit bull. He is a mutt or mixed breed. There is nothing wrong with this either. My boy is a pound puppy, no clue of his history but he is still loved to pieces. Without papers there is no way to tell what lineage is in the blood.


----------



## Codyswafford68 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I was just going off the google images pic of razor edge, and they all look like bulldogs. My pup, she doesn't look nothing like that.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Codyswafford68 said:


> Well I was just going off the google images pic of razor edge, and they all look like bulldogs. My pup, she doesn't look nothing like that.


Im assuming u mean english bulldog. Since the term bulldog is a generic term, like shepard or retriever. But yes the poor AmBully has been watered down by many other breeds including but not limited to mastiff, english bulldog, american bulldog, cane corso, presa canario, even french bulldog for some of the tiny pocket bullies. Some RE blood is still good if u find a good breeder, however with out papers u'll never know.

Google RE Throwin' Knuckles. Or check out Pink here on the forum. Use the search bar and check out her RE bullie, Torque and Cleo. I think u'll be impressed


----------



## Codyswafford68 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, sorry I used that term lightly. And my dog looks pretty much exactly like throwin knuckles, minus the clipped ears.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Codyswafford68 said:


> Yea, sorry I used that term lightly. And my dog looks pretty much exactly like throwin knuckles, minus the clipped ears.


yeah Knuckles is what the RE line should be. more American Staffordshire blood than anything else back in the day. he was a foundation for RE. there's alot of threads about RE in the Bullies101 section


----------

